# CAR - AUDIO System Under 10-15K max



## devx (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey guys yo, i need to build a music system for ALTO LX before DIWALI, i don't exactly know the size of speakers compatible, so please suggest me something good, powerful and long-life, my budget is 10 - 15k max and i would like to go with Alpine / Pioneer (nothing strictly), priority is bass and i don't need an amplifier because together it'll cost too much.

*REQUIREMENTS:*

- HU with HD Radio, USB, Front Aux-in, Remote control
- 400w or more Rear 3-way Speakers (Priority: Component)
- 1000w or more Sub-woofers (Strictly Component)

Does Pioneer MIXTRAX is really good ?? I tried it's free software on my PC and seems Ok not bad but nothing much impressive so is it good to go with a MIXTRAX enabled HU or the one without it at 1K less DEH-1590UB.

 what i got in my mind is:

*HEAD UNIT:*

- Pioneer DEH-X3590UI (MRP. 6,690)


*SPEAKERS:*

- A-Series TS-A934 (Rear) (MRP. 4,490)
- Front ??


*SUB-WOOFER:*

- Pioneer Regular Subs TS-W304R (MRP. 4,490) / Champion Series TS-W1208D2 (MRP. 4,990)


And please do suggest some good shops in _Bhopal_, i found few but they all sell at MRP's


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

Rear - Polk Audio db6500 6.5" 
Front - Polk Audio db 651 6.5" Coax or 521 5.5 Coax inch (if fitment is a problem)

Subwoofer - Polk Audio DB 1212

Ditch the Pioneer Mixtrax and put the saved Rs 1000 in better speakers and cables or Deep cycle batteries. That system will beat the Pioneer speakers hands down. For head unit get a Pioneer (without Mixtrax) or an Alpine.


----------



## manojbhagat (Nov 7, 2012)

Dude you are forgetting an amp.....it is not possible to *run a sub-woofer* without an amp....that would add another 5k to ur damages.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

OOh I read Alto LX now....forget the 5.5 inch front choose 4 inches if at all. Forget the sub not worth it. Stick with Polk components. And If at all a sub add a RockFord Fosgate slim sub later, the sub alone Costs Rs 8500 and then you have to add a mono amp which is again Rs 5000 to 7000 least. Cheaper option is to connect the sub with the 4 channel amp that your rear speakers are powered with but then the sub's sound wont be that great in that mode.


----------



## devx (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys 

@ *manojbhagat* >> Brother i know and i have my friends ALPINE MRV-F705 4 channel amp.

@ *The Incinerator* >> Brother, Polk audio's are real great but not affordable for me and here in my city there's no Polk audio dealers, so i would like to go with these are these good enough ??

- DEH - 1590UB (MRP: 5,990)

- TS- A934H (Component) (MRP: 5,490)

- TS - W1208D2 (Component) (MRP: 4,990)

And rest of the money on thick cables.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 9, 2012)

Great go ahead. And yes get the Champion Sub the Q slope is bit better.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 9, 2012)

Pioneer DEH-X3590 UI- 6690/-
Front- Pioneer TS-G624- 1750/-
Rear- JBL GT6-S699- 4990/-
Subwoofer- Your shortlisted one.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ The sound will be unbalanced in that case since JBL and Pioneer dont have the same characteristics. Its better to get all JBL or all Pioneer speakers and the Sub too from the same series. Polypropylene front or rear with Woven Composite for front and rear sounds unbalanced and non cohesive at the end of the day.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 10, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ The sound will be unbalanced in that case since JBL and Pioneer dont have the same characteristics. Its better to get all JBL or all Pioneer speakers and the Sub too from the same series. Polypropylene front or rear with Woven Composite for front and rear sounds unbalanced and non cohesive at the end of the day.



Really then suggest me too here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/automobiles/165545-car-entertainment-new-alto-800-a.html


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Blaupunkt, Sony for HU, JBL or pioneer for the speakers.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 15, 2012)

devx said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys
> 
> @ *manojbhagat* >> Brother i know and i have my friends ALPINE MRV-F705 4 channel amp.
> 
> ...



I know its late now to reply but if you haven't got the speakers then consider Bull Audio range[sub brand of Rainbow audio] from BBW distributors. 
*www.facebook.com/BBWDist

official page
Home

The MRP for comps & 6x9 was 5k last year when I checked & you can avail 10% disc. if you directly get it from them.
Contact them for the Installers in your locality.

Second option would be to go with infinity range of speakers [comp + rear coaxial] @ 7k with bill & warranty sourced  from a wholesale dealer in mumbai. 
Audio-Video Receivers - CD Tuner & Receivers and Audio Amplifiers Supplier and Wholesaler | Prime Car Accessories, Mumbai


PS: *you will have to modify/cut the door pads & add spacers to occupy 5.25 inch comps in door. Damping is must for maruti cars*


----------

